# Virtualbox-OSE Installation



## saintarc (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm on day two of installing this.  Must be a huge amount of code, but also, need to keep selecting the configuration along the way.

Is there a way to install this and just accept the default configuration settings so I can let it go unsupervised?


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 15, 2015)

`make -DBATCH install`

But if you accept the default config why not install from binary packages?


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Nov 15, 2015)

Read the relevant section of the _Handbook_ and the ports(7) man page, and in the future, use `make config-recursive` prior to building the port. Or use a tool like ports-mgmt/portmaster to handle this up-front before beginning the build.


----------

